# Will tcplay (truecrypt implementation) come to FreeBSD ?



## cra1g321 (Jul 25, 2011)

I read a few days ago that DragonFlyBSD now has fully-compatible Truecrypt implementation called tcplay.

This is great news personally for me as Truecrypt support was only the thing that was really stopping me from using FreeBSD as my main OS.

I was wanting to know if there's any plans to add tcplay to FreeBSD, or if it's possible to get it running on FreeBSD ??

Thanks, cra1g321

Here's links relating to tcplay
http://leaf.dragonflybsd.org/mailarchive/commits/2011-07/msg00066.html
http://leaf.dragonflybsd.org/mailarchive/kernel/2011-07/msg00028.html


----------



## fonz (Jul 25, 2011)

cra1g321 said:
			
		

> Truecrypt support was only the thing that was really stopping me from using FreeBSD as my main OS.


What's wrong with security/truecrypt then?

Fonz


----------



## cra1g321 (Jul 25, 2011)

fonz said:
			
		

> What's wrong with security/truecrypt then?
> Fonz



I tried to use that, but one of its dependencies was taking forever to compile, although i might install FreeBSD again and see if i can get it running.


----------

